
Ask HN: When to say “No” to investors? - casper345
Everyone in start ups are always looking for the &quot;prized investors&quot; so they can get a investment in their company but when are there times when you should say &quot;No&quot; to an investor who wants to invest in your company?
======
mooreds
I can think of a number of situations where you should say no to investment.

* you don't trust the investor

* you don't need the money

* You and the investor's goals or timeline aren't aligned

* You don't have a plan for using the money

* You don't want to get on the "rocketship or crash" plan, but would rather grow slowly.

* You aren't in a land grab business (see Spolsky's Amazon vs Ben and Jerry's article)

